# External Editor (not Photoshop)?



## heavydoody (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm wondering if anyone out there has tried duping LRCC into thinking a 3rd party app is Photoshop.

Since I do not have Photoshop installed, when I right-click on an image and select "Edit in Photoshop", it asks if I want to browse for Photoshop. I'm tempted to browse to the Affinity Photo or Luminar application file and see if the whole round tripping thing works with one of those apps. I'm afraid to try because I don't know if I'll get that prompt again and be able to change it back.

Anyone tried this? Results?


----------



## thejasonhowell (Jan 18, 2018)

heavydoody said:


> I'm wondering if anyone out there has tried duping LRCC into thinking a 3rd party app is Photoshop.
> 
> Since I do not have Photoshop installed, when I right-click on an image and select "Edit in Photoshop", it asks if I want to browse for Photoshop. I'm tempted to browse to the Affinity Photo or Luminar application file and see if the whole round tripping thing works with one of those apps. I'm afraid to try because I don't know if I'll get that prompt again and be able to change it back.
> 
> Anyone tried this? Results?



Before I bought the full CC I did this with Affinity Photo.




 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 18, 2018)

You can't replace the first editor (Photoshop) by something else. Use Affinity as second editor like shown above.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 18, 2018)

heavydoody said:


> I'm wondering if anyone out there has tried duping LRCC into thinking a 3rd party app is Photoshop.



Can you clarify what version of Lightroom you are talking about? You say "LRCC", which is the recognised name of the new cloud-centric Lightroom application, but do you mean LR Classic, the latest version of the desktop-centric Lightroom application?


----------



## heavydoody (Jan 18, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Can you clarify what version of Lightroom you are talking about? You say "LRCC", which is the recognised name of the new cloud-centric Lightroom application, but do you mean LR Classic, the latest version of the desktop-centric Lightroom application?



Lightroom CC (cloud). NOT Classic.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 18, 2018)

heavydoody said:


> Lightroom CC (cloud). NOT Classic.


Then I think you're out of luck. You can't replace Photoshop nor add another editor, at least not yet.


----------



## heavydoody (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 18, 2018)

It is Photoshop or nothing - at this point.


----------



## Ian.B (Jan 18, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> You can't replace the first editor (Photoshop) by something else.


I'm sure there would be some silly anti-discrimination laws in Australia about that  

Not that it will effect my Lr5; however I feel it's about time Adobe offered more choices for a 'main' ext-editor and have provisions for more ext-editing programs . Adobe needs to learn or at least remember that althought they may be the biggest kid on the block, there is a small army of smaller kids growing up fast; many of which suit  the happy- snappers and even the very serious happy-snapper more, and are also easier to learn/use


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 19, 2018)

Ian, it fairly useless to keep writing messages about what Adobe is doing wrong and what Adobe should do and how Adobe should listen to its customers, etc. This is not an Adobe forum.


----------



## Colin Grant (Feb 8, 2018)

True it is not an Adobe forum. There are however alternatives to LR nowadays and I for one am jumping ship in May when my contract expires. I am already using DxO for most of my editing. LRCC is just a dimmed down version of Apple Photos which I get that for free.


----------



## Wernfried (Feb 8, 2018)

Maybe you can create a simple symbolic link named "photoshop.exe" pointing to your editor.


----------

